# Think test



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

NO cheating. I scored 16

http://www.oldjoeblack.0nyx.com/thinktst.htm

DFrost


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

16 also...............


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I got 16 also.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

18...........


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I got 17.....so I am semi observant.....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I scored an 18, but I am embarrassed to admit that I missed the very first question about the stop light.
I also missed the # of matches in a box, the # of sides on a pencil, the question about the playing cards, the lowest FM station, the # of channels on a VHF TV dial, and the slash on a no smoking sign ( I mis read the answer and clicked it to soon).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I got 19.....no joke and I did not cheat or take over...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I got 19 but I pretty much guessed on a lot of them, I have to admit I am oblivious to much that surrounds me..... so that proves once again - better lucky than good!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Bottom of the class so far, I got 15.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

18, I think they are lying about 7 being average to make me feel better


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I got 18 as well and 23 the second time (tested my short term memory). If the American average is 7........ you guys are is serious trouble.:-\"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Got a 18, how is a guy suppose to know about woman clothing, what the hell. Dam bias questions LOL, feel like a dummy after taking this thing.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I can not believe that the national average is 7 on this test. I know that as a country in general we are pretty dumb compared to many countries, but hell a monkey could guess more than 7 right answers out of 25 on a multiple choice test with only 3 options. LOL
I will admit however that i happened to have a paperclip on my desk right next the computer that I looked at without even knowing I did it on that question.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I can not believe that the national average is 7 on this test. I know that as a country in general we are pretty dumb compared to many countries, but hell a monkey could guess more than 7 right answers out of 25 on a multiple choice test with only 3 options. LOL
> I will admit however that i happened to have a paperclip on my desk right next the computer that I looked at without even knowing I did it on that question.


Cheater LOL, did the same dam thing dude.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I got 18 as well and 23 the second time (tested my short term memory). If the American average is 7........ you guys are is serious trouble.:-\"


 
Its due to immigration not being able to read English when taking the test, there working on a Spanish version


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

chris mcdonald said:


> its due to immigration not being able to read english when taking the test, there working on a spanish version


 
lol=d>=d>


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

I got 19 as well...


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Got 16 here


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I got 17, then like a dumbass got the wife to take it. She got 18. I'll never hear the end of that shit. 

Harry, I'm ashamed to say that I actually knew what side a woman's blouse had the buttons on; that could be viewed as a good thing. Or am I just saying that to make myself feel better?

Mike, just remember that ther are as many matches in a pack as there are cigarettes, one for each smoke. Also, I think you should be docked a point for looking a the paper clip.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess I'm a nerd, I got 20 LOL But we had a TV with a dial on it when I was a kid, the no-smoking sign question if you look A and B are actually the same answer, so it had to be C, and I did get a few lucky guesses like the pack of matches (had no idea, I buy wooden ones in a box, and I don't smoke). Had to think about the blouse one, I guess I wear to many t-shirts LOL Had to think about the stop light one for a second, but then thought about where the green arrows always are.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

18 for me, but I'm Canadian, so some of those American questions were hard. If there was a question about the Canadian flag I might have pulled off a 19.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> I got 17, then like a dumbass got the wife to take it. She got 18. I'll never hear the end of that shit.
> 
> Harry, I'm ashamed to say that I actually knew what side a woman's blouse had the buttons on; that could be viewed as a good thing. Or am I just saying that to make myself feel better?
> 
> Mike, just remember that ther are as many matches in a pack as there are cigarettes, one for each smoke. Also, I think you should be docked a point for looking a the paper clip.


Dont know dude whats the little voice telling you LOL. Yea I did the same thing mike did, hard to resist you know, especially when its right in front of you by the pile.:-\"


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

17 and I did not look at my cell phone.......or otherwise cheat.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> I got 17, then like a dumbass got the wife to take it. She got 18. I'll never hear the end of that shit.
> 
> Harry, I'm ashamed to say that I actually knew what side a woman's blouse had the buttons on; that could be viewed as a good thing. Or am I just saying that to make myself feel better?
> 
> Mike, just remember that ther are as many matches in a pack as there are cigarettes, one for each smoke. Also, I think you should be docked a point for looking a the paper clip.


I have never smoked a cigarette in my entire life. in fact the only time I have ever touched them was when in the Marine Corps picking up all the cigarette butts. I never use matches.
But with a little thought I would have known the paper clip question without looking. 
I still can not believe that I missed the stop light question!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

"the no-smoking sign question if you look A and B are actually the same answer, so it had to be C"

Way to make me feel even dumber. LOL!! :grin:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

19 like Carol and Ajay


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I have never smoked a cigarette in my entire life. in fact the only time I have ever touched them was when in the Marine Corps picking up all the cigarette butts. I never use matches.
> But with a little thought I would have known the paper clip question without looking.
> I still can not believe that I missed the stop light question!


I haven't smoked in years but that's how I remembered the match thing. I'm an absolute wealth of useless knowledge, but obviously not as observant as I thought. My 9 year old pointed out to me the other day that I know more about nothing than anyone he knows. I have no idea where he gets that mouth from.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> I haven't smoked in years


I haven't smoked since July 4th. Not important, I just like to brag. It's the best I've ever done after many, many attempts at quitting.

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I haven't smoked since July 4th. Not important, I just like to brag. It's the best I've ever done after many, many attempts at quitting.
> 
> DFrost


Great job David.....keep it up! My mom was a chain smoker so I hated it from ever since I can remember. Quitting must be very easy though, because she quit 100 tiimes at least. if it were hard to quit then she would not have done it so often.](*,)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I haven't smoked since July 4th. Not important, I just like to brag. It's the best I've ever done after many, many attempts at quitting.
> 
> DFrost


AWESOME David! You deserve to brag. I still feel like smoking quite often even after having quit for over ten years. It just didn't suit my lifestyle. WHY oh WHY couldn't they make smokes that were GOOD for you....like vitamin cigarettes or something:-k


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I have never smoked a cigarette in my entire life. in fact the only time I have ever touched them was when in the Marine Corps picking up all the cigarette butts. I never use matches.
> But with a little thought I would have known the paper clip question without looking.
> I still can not believe that I missed the stop light question!


 
My entire family smokes some more than others, I have never smoked a cigarette, can't stand the smell, and Mike, I had my share of picking up cigarette butts, till one day I said SCREW THIS, it was discusting, next thing I know they had given us rubber gloves to pick them up!!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I haven't smoked since July 4th. Not important, I just like to brag. It's the best I've ever done after many, many attempts at quitting.
> 
> DFrost


David, you have every right to brag! Quitting smoking is one of the absolute hardest things in the world to do. unfortunately I just traded one habit for another. Now I dip. I quit that for awhile once and put on 20 pounds. Learning to decoy is sure as hell helping me drop weight though.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> "the no-smoking sign question if you look A and B are actually the same answer, so it had to be C"
> 
> Way to make me feel even dumber. LOL!! :grin:


No dude no reason to feel ike that, In all seriousness theres a old saying " when in doubt Charlie ( C ) out ".


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> David, you have every right to brag! Quitting smoking is one of the absolute hardest things in the world to do. unfortunately I just traded one habit for another. Now I dip. I quit that for awhile once and put on 20 pounds. Learning to decoy is sure as hell helping me drop weight though.


Actually smoking is one of if not the hardest drug to kick, Took a drug class and myth class back in the day and the guy told us in all seriousness cigarettes is the root to most other evils and is actually one of the most if not the most addicting drug on the market today. So congrats on quiting, I'm trying my dammest to quit so I can watch my son have sons.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

20 right!
Some of the simple ones I missed were! DUH! when I found the answer and I admit to guessing on 2 or 3 of them. :-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Its due to immigration not being able to read English when taking the test, there working on a Spanish version


I am assuming you mean "they're", rather than "there" since the former is the contraction of "they are" and the latter would be a place. English is indeed a little tricky - even for those of us born in the USA.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I haven't smoked since July 4th. Not important, I just like to brag. It's the best I've ever done after many, many attempts at quitting.
> 
> DFrost


Well done, David.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I got a 19. I don't even want to tell you how I know what side a womans buttons are on. LOL


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I got 17 should have gotten 19 second guessed myself twice.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Damn Mike... I am pretty close to a 'monkey.' Got 10 right.. 

I need to start being more observant to my surroundings!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I am assuming you mean "they're", rather than "there" since the former is the contraction of "they are" and the latter would be a place. English is indeed a little tricky - even for those of us born in the USA.


Im pretty sure everyone knew what I was getting at, that’s all that matters


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Im pretty sure everyone knew what I was getting at, that’s all that matters


Then we have that in common.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> NO cheating. I scored 16
> 
> http://www.oldjoeblack.0nyx.com/thinktst.htm
> 
> DFrost


So I was doing the test and was doing well, I was thinking all these people only scored 16???? Dummies!

In the end, I scored 16 too. Doh


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i got a 17


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> 19 like Carol and Ajay


LOL.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Did KC help you too AL?????


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i got an 18. didn't thinkong enough about the paper clip (pissed me off at my own self).

i can't believe you males don't know (except jay--good job!!) which side a woman's blouse buttons are on! or should i say thank heavens you don't--may save my 17 yr old daughter some grief at some point in time


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> well, i got an 18. didn't thinkong enough about the paper clip (pissed me off at my own self).
> 
> i can't believe you males don't know (except jay--good job!!) which side a woman's blouse buttons are on! or should i say thank heavens you don't--may save my 17 yr old daughter some grief at some point in time


I got that one right!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

me and my GF's 11 yr old son Max took it and we both scored 17, I guess I am NOT smarter than a 5th grader!!!
joby


----------

